# 300GB HP Media Vault and MusicGiants Giveaway



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

We've got this up on the site right now and it ends tomorrow evening. Figured some of you guys might be interested. Less than 40 people have entered so far, so odds actually aren't too shabby... better than the lottery.

http://www.audiojunkies.com/blog/641/


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Luke! I'm in... :yes:

Nice blog... :T


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks, I'm in.


----------

